# Greenscreen in Premiere vollständig entfernen



## Marius Heil (30. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

ich dreh soeben meinen 2. Film, wir ahben uns oben auf dem Speicher was eingerichtet und Teppich an die Wand gehängt  An nen richtigen Blue oder Greenscreen kommt man halt nicht ohne weiteres ran.
Hier hab ich euch mal schnell ein Bild:
http://img518.imageshack.us/img518/259/unbenannt5pi.jpg
Wie ihr seht haben wir nen Streifen im Greenscreen drin, den mach ich eifnach per Korrekturmaske weg, das ist nicht das Problem, das Problem ist, dass ich meistens an den Personen nen grünen Rand hab und die Haut wird als teilweise ausgeblendet, habt ihr da ne idee?
Es ist kein ultimativ grelles grün, aber ich finde, es hebt sich ausreichend vom Hintergrund ab, hat einer von euch eine Idee, was ich machen kann?
Kann man mit irgendnem Filter Farbränder entfernen? Grad am schwarzen T-shirt sitzend ie meistens.


Marius


----------



## chmee (31. Dezember 2005)

Zu einem guten Matte-PlugIn gehört auch eine sekundäre Farbkorrektur, um solche
Einstreuungen weg zu bekommen. Aber größer wiegt das Problem, dass Du aller
Wahrscheinlichkeit nach mit DV arbeitest und das Medium DV eine schlechte Farbauflösung.
Ist ein technisches Problem. 
Ultimatte hat im aktuellen PlugIn auch nen Correction-Filter für DV drin.

mfg chmee


----------



## Marius Heil (31. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

ja, ich arbeite mit ner MiniDV Kamera, ist allerdings ne ziemlich gute, hat sogar 3 CCDs, aber vielleciht leigts ganz eifnach am medium, es ist halt auch so, dass der Teppich an der Wand durch verschiedene Lcihteinflüsse doch gewisse abdunklungen aufweist, auch wenn wir Schatten vermieden haben. Ich schau mir den Link mal an, danke.


Marius
--
ist es denn eigentlich cnith möglich, dass ich mit Chroma-Keying diese Farbreste wegbekomme?
Es wäre ziemlich gut, wenn man bestimmte farben auswählen könnte, dann den Farbgereich etwas erweitern, damit man das komplett weg bekommt.
Gibts vielelciht auch einfach irgendetwas, wo ich einen Hintergrund einspielen kann, welcher dann bei erscheinen in der Aufnahme ausgeblendet wird?
Das ist von der Logik her möglich, es darf nur die Kamera nciht bewegt werden.


----------



## axn (31. Dezember 2005)

Die Farbsäume entstehen durch die Chromatische Aberration des Objektivs. Du kannst die Kantenbreite im Color-Key erweitern. Kombiniert mit weichen Kanten lässt sich zur Not einiges machen, auch ohne PlugIns. Erfordert aber einiges an Geduld und Spielerei.


> Gibts vielleicht auch einfach irgendetwas, wo ich einen Hintergrund einspielen kann, welcher dann bei erscheinen in der Aufnahme ausgeblendet wird?


Das versteh ich aber nicht.

mfg

axn


----------



## chmee (31. Dezember 2005)

Nennt sich Difference Key, aber durch die Kompression des Materials wird es kaum sauber
gelingen. Und ich unterstreiche auch AXNs Aussage : mit ein bissel Geduld lässt sich das
Farbsaum Problem auch mit Bordmitteln lösen. Und ich hoffe nicht, dass eine 3CCD Kamera
chromatische Aberrationen dieser Stärke entstehen lässt ( hätten se doch ein bissel mehr
in das Objektiv gesteckt ) Diese Kantenverstärkung sieht irgendwie nach Sony aus 

--> Die gerade neu erschienene JVC HD100 hat Tests zufolge ganz schreckliche Probleme
mit der Aberration des Objektivs --> Schade..

Ob Deine Cam aberrative Probleme hat, kannste mal testen, indem Du ein 
Linien/Netzmuster abfilmst und dann im Screenshot schaust, ob sich die
Linien in die Grundfarben auflösen, umso mehr so von der optischen Achse entfernt
sind. Benutze keine starken Kontraste, irgendwas wie Hell/Dunkelgrau. 
Sonst greift wieder der Kontrast-Verbesserer der Kamera 

Übrigens, rutscht schön ins neue Jahr -- mfg chmee


----------



## Marius Heil (2. Januar 2006)

Stimmt, ich sehs grad erst am Photo, es sit ne Canon XM1, uist nciht die neuste, aber die billigste wars ncith gerad<e 
Gibts keinen Filter, welcher Farbrönder entfernt?
Hab probiert ein paar Chroma Keying-Filter draufzuhauen, hab schon 5 oder so drauf, jeder für ne andere Farbe, funktioniert nicht gnaz perfekt aber ganz gut, was mach ich am besten, wenn ich die Farbränder weghaben will bei der nächsten Aufnahme?


Marius


----------



## chmee (2. Januar 2006)

viele möglichkeiten... 

zB 
wenn möglich, mehr abstand zwischen hintergrund und objekt lassen.
positiver nebeneffekt : bei geringer tiefenschärfe wird der hintergrund unscharf und
ist durch die homogene fläche besser zu keyen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Marius Heil (2. Januar 2006)

mh, ok, wird probiert, jetzt hab ich mich grad drüber aufgeregt, dass ich in Premiere keine Weiche Zeitlupe erstellen kann, ich wollte, dass zuerst ein Standbild da ist, welches eingeblendet wird, dann soll der Film langsam anfangen zu laufen, aber es gibt keinen Effekt oder irgendetwas, was man keyen könnte, gibts da vielleicht ein kleines Plugin für?


Marius


----------



## chmee (2. Januar 2006)

Dieser Effekt heisst Timeramp. siehe http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials230363.html

und hier noch was zum Keying an sich: http://www.kenstone.net/fcp_homepage/chroma_key_part_2.html

mfg chmee


----------



## Marius Heil (2. Januar 2006)

Danke erstmal, allerdings dieses sogenannte Timeramp, dazu muss ich dann wohl besser After Effects benutzen, oder?
Wie ist das denn von Adobe gedacht, gibts da nen guten Übergang zwischen den Programmen?
Weil andauernd zwischen Premiere und AE zu wechseln ist nicht grad das wahre, denk ich mir, AE macht wohl einige Sachen besser als Premiere, die ich in Premiere vermisse.
Ich werd jetzt wohl noch ein paar Tage warten müssen, hab bei Ebay nen Lüfter für meine Grafikkarte bestellt, da der alte kaputt ist, am 18. hab ich den bestellt, am 20. Geld überwiesen und immer noch nix angekommen, so langsam sollte der Lüfter mal kommen, dann kann ich meine SCSi Karte wieder einbauen.


Marius


----------

